# Caffè Mela



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Caffè Mela is right in the heart of downtown Wenatchee and is the lone bastion of authentic espresso and latte art in north Central Washington. Roasting exceptional coffees, serving one-size cappuccinos, and featuring latte art, an in-house bakery, panini, live music, and space for the kiddies.

More...


----------

